# northwave boots: too big?



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Not the smallest footprint and think they are pretty similar, maybe some of the updated models are a bit smaller, bc models a bit bigger. Sweet boots all the same, and fit like it says on the box, that doesnt go for all brands.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Gregor Mahler said:


> i have an oldest pair of Northwave Decade SL. And i love them. Now tempted to replace for the new Hovercraft, and I read that people say Northwave are too big/the footprint is too big.
> Is this the case just for the Decade? or for the oldest model? or with any Northwave model?


Everyone is running shrink tech nowadays so I would disregard. Besides Northwaves fit the best, at least my feet think so.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

I've got a pair of 2018 Decade SL's size UK9 and the footprint's definitely smaller than 2017 Burton Moto UK9.5. I've just put the two together to check.


----------



## Gregor Mahler (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks
As an alternative I was suggested the Salomon Malamute. Experience and comparison?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Malamute is stiffer and lighter/less bulky. Synapse is more comparable.


----------



## spaceknight (Apr 22, 2017)

from what i've read, they tend to pack out a bit more than other boots over the years. I have a pair of 2018 prophecy and they fit very well and i have narrow ankles.


----------

